# Sticky  Trying a different image hosting site and service...



## O2AFAC67

So far I really like it. It's called* imgbb* and although I've had it loaded quite a while I havn't tried it for posting pics on forums until this evening. With all the absolutely asinine issues photobucket had and continues to have I've been using flickr to post pics lately but this site (imgbb) is so far proving to be MUCH easier and convenient to use. :-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still playing...


----------



## helderberg

Looks good Ron.
Frank.


----------



## O2AFAC67

And again...


----------



## natesen

I've been using that for quite a while now ever since Photobucket started charging which may have been a couple years at this point. It's very easy to use I have not had any issues with it. Def recommend over Photobucket. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergeant Major

Tried clickpix? https://clickpix.org


----------



## sticky

If you have any issues try Postimage. Yankeexpress kept singing its praises so after several failed me I gave it a go - now I’m a convert.


----------



## xinxin

O2AFAC67 said:


> So far I really like it. It's called* imgbb* and although I've had it loaded quite a while I havn't tried it for posting pics on forums until this evening. With all the absolutely asinine issues photobucket had and continues to have I've been using flickr to post pics lately but this site (imgbb) is so far proving to be MUCH easier and convenient to use. :-!
> Best,
> Ron


\
thanks for the tip. been looking to replace photobucket for a while now


----------



## JohnM67

I've been using imgbb for a couple of years and find it great on a PC but not quite so easy to use on a phone.
Although I probably won't use it as much now with the easier uploading on the new WUS platform.


----------



## citjet

Doing a lot of photography I decided to go with Smugmug.


----------



## elchuckee77

O2AFAC67 said:


> And again...


Nice photo.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Beardedmark84

Anyone using Postimages — free image hosting / image upload ?


----------



## Burgs

Why not just upload them from you hard drive?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Burgs said:


> Why not just upload them from you hard drive?


Hi, Burgs.  Actually, I have been doing exactly that for quite a while now after discovering (accidentally  ) how to do it.  I should have updated the thread long ago to clear that up. For those who, like myself, were unaware of the site's image posting feature, it lies directly below this text. In the middle of the options row is an "insert image" icon, flanked on the left by an insert link icon and on the right by a Gallery imbed icon. Lots of other very useful options on the row as well, including word processor style icons (bold, italic, undo etc.) I was especially glad to have made the very late discovery of the insert image icon which has saved lots of time and hard drive space for me. Apologies to all for not making note of it in this thread until now and appreciation to my good friend Burgs for his terrific suggestion... 
Best,
Ron

Edit: The "options row" I mentioned is only visible when posting in a thread or editing an earlier post.


----------

